# Robert Howard's Flautando: First Performance



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Friday 25 September will see the first performance of Dr Robert Howard's composition Flautando.

A four-minute solo piece for flute, the work will be performed by its dedicatee, Laura Bonnett. It is a substantial reworking of a piece Robert wrote as a student, originally called simply For Flute (1996).

Flautando, whose title means 'flute-like,' explores the full range of the instrument, over three octaves, and a wide variety of gestures and techniques.

The acoustic and reverberation of the venue make it a highly suitable space for this premiere.

The performance takes place at 7pm on Friday 25 September 2015 at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA, as part of a c75-minute concert of Brass & Organ Classics. Tickets are just £5 on the door, including wine and nibbles afterwards. See prescotfestival.co.uk for more information.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

this will probably need to be moved or removed, considering it is not a composer sharing his or her work here for criticism, but instead a promotion.


----------

